# Blogs and similar



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi,

Do you have a blog or something similar? A Flikr account? Youtube page even? 
Post away! I'm interested in reading/seeing them.

Mine are: 
http://yagankiely.wordpress.com/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yagankiely/

Yagan


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

More or less organizational for me. Too lazy to post any of my videos.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Sinneo91


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm sure my blog is already pretty well-known by now among some members here (at least, if my site's incoming click-through stats are to be believed), but here's the URL for any who've yet to visit: www.aneverymanforhimself.com

FK


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/people/bunch_of_photons/


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yagan Kiely said:


> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/yagankiely/ *
> 
> Yagan


Congratulations for a gay blog!* Strange as it may seem, you look masculine in your pictures: Yagan... and the lilacs. Awesome.

Now, for you to make sure I'm writing on good will, and to prove there's no attempt of derision, I'm referring to the definition in bold:
*gay (g):
adj. gay·er, gay·est
1. Of, relating to, or having a sexual orientation to persons of the same sex.
2. Showing or characterized by cheerfulness and lighthearted excitement; merry.
*3. Bright or lively, especially in color: a gay, sunny room.*
4. Given to social pleasures.
5. Dissolute; licentious.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Thankyou very much.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone have an active or semi-active twitter account? I have know idea how to use it, especially when I don't know of anyone who uses it...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's nothing special, but here's my youtube page...

http://www.youtube.com/user/jhar26


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yagan Kiely said:


> Does anyone have an active or semi-active twitter account? I have know idea how to use it, especially when I don't know of anyone who uses it...


Be warned! I hear it's extremely addictive.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

It seems to be related to Facebook 'what are you doing', if so I can easily ignore its addictiveness, I've only used the facebook feature three times.

That said, does anyone have one active?


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

I can't see the point of Twitter. It must be aimed at the 'I've-got-nothing-better-to-do' generation ...

FK


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

That's what it looks like to me on the surface, but many seem to be saying that, while a lot of it is that, it can actually be used in tandom with a blog to enhance both.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Kuhlau said:


> I can't see the point of Twitter. It must be aimed at the 'I've-got-nothing-better-to-do' generation ...
> 
> FK


I would only say that for MySpace and Facebook. I have a facebook and it's the most pointless use of my time. It's like a popularity contest is all: "Choose your best friends!"...


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Yagan, am I right in saying you've recently switched your blog from Blogger to WordPress?

FK


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

yup i have


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Any particular reason? And was it easy?

FK


----------



## scottlf (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's mine, on Examiner.com:

http://www.examiner.com/x-373-SF-Classical-Music-Examiner

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> Any particular reason? And was it easy?


I didn't like the templates of blogger and found it a little limiting. I wish I new a way that I could put the google analytics' code onto wordpress however. I've always proffered a google alternative, but until they update the templates I'll stay with wordpress. Plus blogger seems to have a large amount of junk/spam/porn blogs. :S

Easy? Very! Wordpress imported everything for me, comments included.

Also, have you bought an account/purchased upgrades? How do you stop 'SnapShots' from popping up on every link?


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Yagan Kiely said:


> Also, have you bought an account/purchased upgrades?


No, I haven't yet.



Yagan Kiely said:


> How do you stop 'SnapShots' from popping up on every link?


In your Dashboard, scroll down to Appearance on the left-hand side menu, then click on Extras. Simply disable SnapShots there. 

FK


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Thankyou!!


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Here is my myspace profile
There is pretty much all the recent stuff somewhere om it. Even if you have to scroll down quite a bit to find it.
My own website http://www.curriefergus.com is a bit out of date now. 
I got my Serenade for Strings (half an hour long) played on the Greek version of Radio 3 today in it's entirety so I'm feeling quite good about myself at the moment!
Btw just listened to Yagan's Clatinet Sonata. Well done mate! reminds be a bit of Poulenc at his most Quixotic!
FC


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I... Can't stand myspace and as much as I believe you would have interesting material on it... I can't visit it.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

wow! that's some allergy!


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

It turns me blind! I have a similar allergic reaction with friendster!


----------

